# My Watch Longines L619.2



## luonggiawatch (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Oooh Tasty! Very tasty


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Beautiful but deceptive. From the front, it looks like it is going to be wafer thin. :thumbsup:


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thought it was a vintage one till I seen the last photo, but beautiful non the less


----------



## MrF-UK82 (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow! Really gorgeous watch this and great photo's.


----------



## Paulhodson (Jul 22, 2018)

Very elegant - though I do prefer thinner watches in general.


----------



## Cassie-O (Apr 25, 2017)

Wow, that dial is outstanding. Great choice. :thumbsup:


----------

